# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Prikupljanje umbilikalne krvi – ispovijesti jedne primalje-vampirice

## mala-vila

vidim da se tu komentira na tekstove s portala, pa vezano za ovaj zadnji- kako se u rodilistu izboriti da ti ne odrezu pupcanu iste sekunde, posto mi se cini da je to praksa, barem je tako bilo na mom porodu. a ako se i dogovoris unaprijed nesto, za vrijeme poroda malo kome se svada i prepire ako ne ide po dogovoru. ne mogu zamisliti da nakon izgona budem dovoljno svjesna da kontrolitam sto se dogada s bebom. znaci- pitanje je kako? a vrijedi za drzavna rodilista

----------


## dan1402

Ja sam zapravo ostao šokiran iako nisam trebao vjerojatno obzirom na stanje općenito u društvu. Također, mala-vila je postavila dobro pitanje, može li se što učiniti povodom toga?
P.S. Pohvala autorici članka na iskrenosti. :Klap:

----------


## Calista

I ja sam se zamislila nad tim tekstom. 
Moram pitati u bolnici kakav im je obicaj, jer ako rutinski rezu pupcanu vrpcu razmisljam o doniranju, ako pak kazu da se sve moze dogovoriti...onda bi radje da odradi svoje.

----------


## Anais

U bolnici je sve rutina. Nitko te ne pita koje su ti želje i ideje o samom porodu a kamoli kad će se rezati pupčana vrpca. Mi smo donirali matične stanice.

----------


## puntica

> Mi smo donirali matične stanice.


i mi
ali prije 4 godine
sad sam pametnija

ovaj put ću svu krv iz pupkovine donirati svome djetetu, kome i pripada  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

Koja pitanja treba postaviti? 
Kakva je praksa u ovoj bolnici glede rezanja pupkovine? 
Može li pupkovinu prerezati otac? 
Ostaje li odmah po porodu moje dijete uz mene? Voljela bih da se pupkovina prereže nakon što je prestala pulsirati ili nakon što je izašla posteljica, je li to moguće? 
Ako ne, zbog čega je potrebno rano rezanje? Koje su koristi i rizici takvog postupka? 
Postoje li znanstveni dokazi o prednosti ranog rezanja pupkovine? 
Što bi se dogodilo s djetetom ako bi se odgodilo rezanje pupkovine? 

Koja su moja prava? 

Nitko ne može biti prisiljen na određeni medicinski postupak osim u slučajevima zakonskih odredbi. Zakon ni u kojem slučaju ne može povrijediti granice ljudskog dostojanstva. Roditelji imaju prava osigurana ustavom; pravo roditelja na odluku je nezamjenjivo ali suviše često, uslijed objektivne težine donošenje odluka prepušte se liječnicima i drugom medicinskom osoblju. U namjeri za humanizacijom liječenja morale bi se poštivati osobne potrebe. Rođenje djeteta nije bolest. Nastojati da se porod odvija poštujući fiziološka zbivanja predstavlja garanciju za majku i dijete.

----------


## Lutonjica

u rodilištu možeš zatražiti da ne režu pupčanu vrpcu prije nego otpulsira, a da se to i ostvari može se pobrinuti pratnja na porodu (partner, prijateljica,...).
nije to tako nemoguće, samo treba zatražiti.

----------


## Canaj

> http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51
> 
> Koja pitanja treba postaviti? 
> Kakva je praksa u ovoj bolnici glede rezanja pupkovine? 
> Može li pupkovinu prerezati otac? 
> Ostaje li odmah po porodu moje dijete uz mene? Voljela bih da se pupkovina prereže nakon što je prestala pulsirati ili nakon što je izašla posteljica, je li to moguće? 
> Ako ne, zbog čega je potrebno rano rezanje? Koje su koristi i rizici takvog postupka? 
> Postoje li znanstveni dokazi o prednosti ranog rezanja pupkovine? 
> Što bi se dogodilo s djetetom ako bi se odgodilo rezanje pupkovine? 
> ...



već mi je nekoliko puta usfalio "smajlić-koji-ima popajevu- mišićavu-ruku-u zraku- ou- jea"

----------


## S2000

Haha  :Smile: 
Sto bi bilo kad bi bilo... 
Mozda jednog dana sve to bude istina.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ostaje li odmah po porodu moje dijete uz mene? Voljela bih da se pupkovina prereže nakon što je prestala pulsirati ili nakon što je izašla posteljica, je li to moguće? 
> Koja su moja prava?


da li su ovo pitanja s povodom, ak da čestitke???!!!

----------


## S2000

Ma ovo je c/p sa ovog linka od udruge primalja  :Smile: 
Haha

----------


## *meri*

a sta je sa carskim rezom? da li je moguce sta uciniti?

----------


## koksy

Navodno na SD po defaultu pustaju da pupkovina otpulsira prije nego rezu, barem su tako meni rekli kad sam molila da pricekaju. Ako je stvarno tako onda je to velika promjena na bolje jer toga nije bilo kad sam radala Svena prije 4 godine.

----------


## M@rtin@

ja bi isto voljela da krv ostane mom djetetu kome i pripada ali sumnjam da bi mi u Koprivničkom rodilištu dopustili da im iznesem svoju želju. Jel ima koja da je to probala?

----------


## lulu-mama

Prekrasan članak.
Doista informativan. 
I sama sam bila uključena kroz posao u otvaranje jedne banke matičnih stanica, i znam koliko su važne matične stanice, koje vrste terapija nudi mogućnost upotreba matičnih stanica. 
I najjednostavnije mi se činilo da se matične stanice prikupe iz pupkovine. No kad sam pričitala da je max što bi trebalo iz pupkovine vaditi krvi 12ml, ostala sam šokirana.
Difinitivno ću na porodu tražiti da pupkovina do kraja otpulsira. A matične stanice, ako ćemo ikad uzimati, vaditi ćemo iz drugih izvora.

----------

